# How do I remove the Front License Plate Bracket



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just bought my Cruze from the dealer. I begged them to not put on the front license plate bracket, but they informed me that since it is illegal to have no front license plate in CT, they are put on before they even arrive at the dealership and there was nothing they could do.

I figured i would just unscrew it, paint the screws, and put em back in to avoid holes. Turns out they used plastic push-screws.

Am i going to need to remove my front bumper to get these suckers out? Has anyone had this 'problem' before?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm curious.. don't they drill into the bumper? There's no point in leaving it off if they already screwed it up. The front doesn't look bad on the Cruze at all though trust me. If it was a Camaro I'd feel your pain.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm okay with the normal license plate bracket - but I am not a fan of the one for the Eco and Diesel models.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Drill out the rivets, should be 4 of them. Clean the holes up with an Exacto knife. Buy some plastic interior trim push clips and paint them the color of your car.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Like they said before yoy remove the plate then take a drill and drill the rivets out then go to the hardware store and pick up some automotive plugs paint them to color match the car and bada boom bada bang sexy front end... And if the cops say anything I say it feel off and I keep the bracketing in the truck. And then I get out of the car and show him or I say I bought it from the dealer like that and the dealer said to just keep it in the trunk. Soooooo if your not doing stupid stuff they will be cool.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks all. That was the plan (to paint the plugs and plug the holes), just wasnt sure if i could drill the rivets out or had to go in from behind the bumper. It's gonna be tough finding a color match, maybe i'll have to ask the dealer for touch up paint to match (I have the crystal red tintcoat color)


----------



## spankaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

The dealer charges ~17 for a small tube (at least my local one did).

Also I'm not sure if it changed at some point or this one was added to my car post-delivery since I bought it used but there were just two phillips screws holding my front plate bracket on.


----------



## vantage08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is there a specific size drill bit?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont remeber what size drill bit I did yoy will see the rivet and be able to gauge it from there. I have been thinking about filling the holes some how to clean up. The bumper oppose to plugging then...


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

7/32 works good


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

any pics?


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

I ordered both of my 2012 Cruzes. During the order process, an option code was included to delete the front tag bracket. Neither car had the bracket included at delivery. We do not use front tags in our state.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Buy the plugs first then use the drill for that size. I used 1/4" plugs from Lowes on my 2011.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just drilled out the bracket this weekend. They require _at least_ a 3/16'' bit to fully pop the rivet out. Very simple, took 2 minutes, am planning on purchasing touch up paint from the dealer and plugs from the hardware store this week.


----------



## Tcamptac (Apr 30, 2016)

I just got done with mine, and what a difference! I bought the plugs at autozone for 4 bucks and drilled it out. I bought the color matching touch up paint and painted the plugs first.


----------



## Camarorider15 (3 mo ago)

Jonnyukon said:


> 7/32 works good
> 
> thats the size i used. they came right out. and it didnt enlarge the holes. it took me longer to find my bits. then it did taking them out. lol


----------

